# Aviary/cage size for pigeons.



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Probably some of you have seen my topics. Now, I think I'm going to build them an aviary/cage (while I get to convince my mom to keep the birds or decide to release them) and then buy/build them a cage. But I want them to be comfortable enough so as to spend all day in it. If I release them, I'm going to have to keep them outside all day, and I feel horrible keeping them in such small cages (they're really small! but they were using them just to sleep and eat until now, so...). If I don't release them, there will be some days I won't be home because I need to do diverse stuff, and I don't want to leave them outside the cage unsupervised.
What do you think would be the dimensions for two and four (I may buy more pigeons or get more rescues that I can't release) pigeons, in this case? If I release them, I'll make a two-pigeon sized one, and if I don't, a four-pigeon sized.

My idea is a double hardware cloth or something similar to avoid cats or other animals sticking their dirty claws inside. Of course I'll be watching, but I'm afraid they could kill them before I react. The double cloth will prevent this from happening, in my opinion.


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

are you building a coop? or just a cage? If its a cage, just estimate the size of the pigeon and make it big enough so the pigeon can fly into it without injuring its wings, etc. If its a decent size cage, you should make a small size coop. Enough for how many pigeons you have. If you have 4 pigeons, make it 3ft height, by 4 ft length. And if you want to prevent cats, dont use cloths. Use fencing such as chicken wire. Cats can tear away the cloth and get to them. If you money is a problem, use old wood and be creative  but the fencing is a must


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was still thinking about the materials. Probably using wire at least on the outside part, probably both. I'll see what I can get... I was thinking about those anti bird things. But I don't know how strong they'd be. My father is the one who'll know best.
That's like .9 x 1.2 m. Isn't it a bit too small if they have to spend all day in it?
I wanted something in the middle. Not like a really big coop, but neither a cage. A cage is what I will have to get inside, for the night, for them to sleep in.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

By the way, is it better to get them inside when it rains or to make a removable roof for them? I'm guessing it's better to take them inside, but... who knows xD.
I want them to be really comfortable. I don't think getting a big size would be really expensive, but I don't want them to be in an excessive space. For the moment, they're just two, but maybe I can get up to four birds.
Edit: I think I'm going to do 4' x 4' to make it a bit bigger.
And I realized this should go in "loft designs" .
How high should it be?


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck with your venture! BTW hardware cloth is much better than chicken wire!
A 4x4x4 is plenty big enough for 4 birds.
Bruce


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe both? Hehe. The only danger this birds would have is cats. No rats or snakes here. That's why I was leaning more towards the wire here.
Well, then I'll make it that size. Thanks!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

When I got my first pair of Fantails, I made this for them to be outside. It was very simple. 3' x 4' x 4' high with a wooden box attached to the end for shelter.
But don't use chicken wire, mice, chipmunks and small squirrels can get in.
1/4 or 1/2 inch hardware cloth (wire) is the safest. I used all scrap lumber and was very inexpensive to make.










As the Fantails multiplied, I added on to it - twice (pictures are on my laptop - that my daughter hasn't returned yet ), so I can't post pictures of it expanded.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks for sending the pics, you and your birdies are so cute.
i say the bigger the better for them, especially if you may release, make it big enough for them to be able to fly a little bit in there.
hardware cloth is the only wire i will use, i also have a small pre release cage that i did double wall, i used screen for the inside to prevent feather damage, and hardware cloth on the outside, it 4'x4'x10 feet tall. the back is all plywood and the roof is slanted and the sides are covered with plywood, perches are up high in the roof.
when i had piji's in there they would perch on the beams and frame of the roof
whatever you build, make sure they have an area where they can escape the weather, rain, hot sun ect, and they can hide from any predators that may be snooping about.
and make sure if it on the ground that you either bury the wire down a couple of feet, or line the entire bottom with hardware cloth.
this is my big aviary, i love it, it works for everybody, songbirds, crows, piji's, squirells, i just change the inside for whatever species needs to use it, i plan to add on more smaller pre release cages this spring. it 12'x6'x10'high


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Is it worth it making it taller? Or tall is not important? I saw yours is tall, but I've not seen many tall cages.
I was thinking 4 x 4 x 4, or 4 x 4 x 6 or 6.5, or if it's too tall (to move it around) 4 x 4 x 5.

Should this be elevated?



Msfreebird said:


> But don't use chicken wire, mice, chipmunks and small squirrels can get in.


I don't have mice, chipmunks or squirrels where I live. Seldomly (really, really seldomly) I've seen dead rats (like twice in my entire life xD). The only predator they have here are chimangos, dogs and cats. Dogs won't bother as they're in the back garden (this will be in the front) but I can't leave the dog with them always.
Hawks don't enter your cages, right? Or should I be concerned about them too? I never saw them landing nearby, but a park that is two blocks away has four chimangos as "residents".


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

u need to assume they will be around, seed will attract mice and rats, so you need to make it so if those things come around your birds are safe, and your not feeding them
i have had hawks sitting right on top of my aviary wishing they could get in, i constantly check my aviary for gaps, and evidence of any digging or chewing.
i like them high so they can fly well in there, but i'ts up to you, my outdoor cages are more designed for songbirds because that's what i get the most of, but it works for just about everything.
only thing i couldn't put in there would be a large hawk or owl because it's not long enough for them to practice flying
mine do not move, if i had to move them i would have to disassemble them and rebuild with what i could save.
i just looked up chimangos, and once they know there is food (your birds) they will try to see if they can get them, 2 blocks away is not far at all for them


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Good luck with building your aviary!!! Jayne


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks, Jayne!



altgirl35 said:


> u need to assume they will be around, seed will attract mice and rats, so you need to make it so if those things come around your birds are safe, and your not feeding them
> i have had hawks sitting right on top of my aviary wishing they could get in, i constantly check my aviary for gaps, and evidence of any digging or chewing.
> i like them high so they can fly well in there, but i'ts up to you, my outdoor cages are more designed for songbirds because that's what i get the most of, but it works for just about everything.
> only thing i couldn't put in there would be a large hawk or owl because it's not long enough for them to practice flying
> ...


I feed feral birds every day with seed and I've never seen any. I will make sure they can't go in if for some reason they decide to appear, though.
My father told me today he wouldn't do a 2m high aviary, but 1.2m was fine.
Mine will move because if I need to move it urgently (you never know what can happen!) I want to be able to do so.
I'm not sure if they will come after them. After all, there are plenty of birds in the park, and mine are caged so they won't be able to get in. I don't know how intelligent they are, but they seem to be quite smart from what I've seen, so I was thinking they will get bored or understand birds won't go out so they'll leave them alone after a while.
I wouldn't feel bad if they stayed around, though. I like chimangos, even though they like eating birds u.u.
I will try to make it as strong as I can. I will be watching them almost all the time, though, they'll be in front of my window. And of course they won't be caged all the time .


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

My loft is a 4x4x8.
It's about waist high, so I can lean into it for cleaning ect.
I used to have a walk in type of loft, but this one is much, much easier to maintain.
It was also easy to build, and it's not overly obvious.
I never walk in any mess.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Pawbla- I live in the suburban neighborhood, and have a small back yard now, as we expanded our house. My pigeons are in the 'courtyard' between the house and the garage.
The biggest cage/aviary I could build for (8birds) them was 5ft wide, 10ft tall, 10ft long. IF you visit my site, you can see pictures. The shelter/roosting area is built within. they have plenty of room to exercise, and even have a lexan sunroof! It was built with hardware cloth
and 2' of the botton is solid pressboard covered with wire to keep vermin out.


----------

